# Wednesday free pattern



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Willow yarns is a good place to buy yarn online. You can order their free catalog. I always had a good experience with them. They delivery a free pattern each wednesday.
Visit their website and see by yourself.
http://www.willowyarns.ca/Product/Twist+Again+Hoodie.aspx
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the nice pattern ! I wish we could share in the free Wed. patterns each week ! (No catalogs sent to people not in Canada.)


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Angelaine--I love that the pattern has such a wide range of sizes.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks for the link, its a nice knitted hooded jacket pattern


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

cynthiaknitter, you can get the free Wednesday pattern by e-mail. Just register and request. I just did and downloaded the cute little "Twist Again Hoodie" for toddlers they have available this week. 
Looks like you do not even have to register. I downloaded the hoodie pattern before I even signed up. If you wish to you could probably just go to their website each week.
Several cute patterns for free and some great yarn choices at pretty good prices. Shipping isn't to bad either. I like this site, saved to Favorites.
Have you checked out Smiley's Yarns.com? I love the Moda Dea Dream. Bought 100 skeins @ .99 each. works up beautifully. Shame it is only available in one color, at least the one color is a gorgeous soft pink. And the Alpaca Cloud blend by Filatura Lanarota is lovely also.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely pattern ~ thanks for posting :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cynthiaknitter said:


> Thank you for the nice pattern ! I wish we could share in the free Wed. patterns each week ! *(No catalogs sent to people not in Canada.)*


It doesn't say that! Lower down on the Catalog request page, it says for US customers to 'click here' and that loads a page that has the states: http://www.willowyarns.com/catalogrequest.aspx

Interesting. At the very bottom of the page, it says,"©2013 Willow Yarns, a Herrschners brand."

The wording on the catalog request page leads me to wonder what the first language is of the person who wrote such gems as, "...outside of *the* Canada". OR, maybe they use a computer to do their proof-reading?!

Ah! When you click to view the catalog online, it states, 
"Willow Yarns,
Spring 2013,
(First Edition)"

So, it's a new, knitting/crocheting arm of Herrschners.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Adorable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for posting. That hoodie is adorable, and I have saved it for a future date.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am in the US and received my first Willow catalogue last week.
Thank you Jessica - Jean for posting the link !


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

cynthiaknitter said:


> Thank you for the nice pattern ! I wish we could share in the free Wed. patterns each week ! (No catalogs sent to people not in Canada.)


This is mot true...... I HAVE received their Catalog...
You just have to ... change the country... in the request.....
and I am located in Florida


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice yarns and patterns! I signed up! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes it must be. Have ordered form the Willow site several times and it always comes from Herrschners. Free shipping when you order $50.00 or more. If you are a member of Herrschners Smart Savings Club you get a 10% discount too. I like the yarn and it comes in many colors.



Jessica-Jean said:


> It doesn't say that! Lower down on the Catalog request page, it says for US customers to 'click here' and that loads a page that has the states: http://www.willowyarns.com/catalogrequest.aspx
> 
> Interesting. At the very bottom of the page, it says,"©2013 Willow Yarns, a Herrschners brand."
> 
> ...


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

WOW...and so close to me - I can drive there in 2 hours! Thanks so much! Julie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting Angelaine & an equal thanks to Jessica-Jean for the clarification!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

cynthiaknitter said:


> Thank you for the nice pattern ! I wish we could share in the free Wed. patterns each week ! (No catalogs sent to people not in Canada.)


If you sign up for their newsletter you will receive the free weekly pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks! that's a great pattern and nice site! haven't seen it before.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks ! :thumbup:


----------

